# Books



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought I once saw a thread here or another that recommended books dealing with the psychological aspects of shooting. Can someone recommend a good book?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One of the best is Free Throw by Tom Amberry. Nothing to do with archery, but it describes shot sequence better than any other I've seen. You just have to transfer what he says from basketball to archery. 

Another is With Winning in Mind by Lanny Basham. Also nothing to do with archery, but at least he comes from a shooting sport background. He won an Olympic gold in shooting.


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

The book With Winning in Mind by Lanny Bashman is a good book. I read it about once per year. It is true that it has nothing to do with archery, but the mental aspect he teaches is a part of any competitive sport...and we all know that archery is 95% mental.


----------

